# Daniel: infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.

*Le condizioni di Messias QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/messias-out-una-ventina-di-giorni-gli-aggiornamenti.108406/unread


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2021)

la barzelletta continua


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.


tranquilli che a sostituire saele ci pensa florenzi..
ah no, be c'è messias...
ah, anche lui? va be allora rimane mald...

ok. giochiamo in 10. (o al massimo decentriamo ibra).


----------



## nik10jb (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.


Alla luce di tutti questi infortuni (anche considerando l'anno scorso) rivaluto anche Ibrahimovic. È logico che alla sua età sia più soggetto ad infortuni, ma qui anche ventenni si fanno male con una facilità sconcertante.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Ottobre 2021)

Avevo appena scritto: speriamo in lui.

comunque quasi tutte cose ampiamente previste, inimmaginabile affrontare l’anno con Giroud + Ibra + Pellegri e zero alternative della turca + Messias l’ultimo giorno di mercato.
Impensabile.


----------



## Solo (11 Ottobre 2021)

Il nostro staff di preparatori è da radiare...


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

*Considerata la gravità della situazione da più di un anno, ormai, abbiamo aperto una sezione ad hoc sui giocatori infortunati. Tanto le news sugli infortuni durante la stagione superano di gran lunga le altre.*


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.


"Menomale che c'è la sosta, così saremo al completo al ritorno dei nazionali"


----------



## livestrong (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Messias QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/messias-out-una-ventina-di-giorni-gli-aggiornamenti.108406/unread


imbarazzante, vergognoso


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Messias QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/messias-out-una-ventina-di-giorni-gli-aggiornamenti.108406/unread


La vergogna è che lo scorso anno,a quanto pare, è servito a nulla.

Siamo per il secondo anno in fuga nella non invidiabile classifica degli infortuni ma si trovano le cause più disparate per scaricare colpe e responsabilità.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Messias QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/messias-out-una-ventina-di-giorni-gli-aggiornamenti.108406/unread


.


----------



## sunburn (11 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vergogna è che lo scorso anno,a quanto pare, è servito a nulla.
> 
> Siamo per il secondo anno in fuga nella non invidiabile classifica degli infortuni ma si trovano le cause più disparate per scaricare colpe e responsabilità.


Penso ci sia un’errata percezione dei nostri infortuni, in parte dovuta a una strategia comunicativa non proprio brillante da parte della società. A cominciare dall’ormai leggendario “riposo precauzionale” di Ibra, quando chiunque abbia un paio di nozioni mediche sa che un’infiammazione al tendine d’Achille è una brutta bestia.
Se cerchi tutti gli infortunati della serie a vedrai che non siamo tra i peggiori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso ci sia un’errata percezione dei nostri infortuni, in parte dovuta a una strategia comunicativa non proprio brillante da parte della società. A cominciare dall’ormai leggendario “riposo precauzionale” di Ibra, quando chiunque abbia un paio di nozioni mediche sa che un’infiammazione al tendine d’Achille è una brutta bestia.
> Se cerchi tutti gli infortunati della serie a vedrai che non siamo tra i peggiori.


quoto, e poi sono sempre i soliti.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso ci sia un’errata percezione dei nostri infortuni, in parte dovuta a una strategia comunicativa non proprio brillante.
> Se cerchi tutti gli infortunati della serie a vedrai che non siamo tra i peggiori.


Lo scorso anno abbiamo ucciso il 'campionato'.
Siamo in assoluto il club con più infortuni e con più defezioni per gara.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vergogna è che lo scorso anno,a quanto pare, è servito a nulla.
> 
> Siamo per il secondo anno in fuga nella non invidiabile classifica degli infortuni ma si trovano le cause più disparate per scaricare colpe e responsabilità.


Perché? Perché secondo te siamo "facidiati" dagli infortuni, anche durante la sosta si infortunano in allenamento. Ed é appunto questo che mi spinge a dire che al Milan adesso anche un caffé si prepara e si beve ai 100 all'ora, non si fa niente con calma, e non a caso é comiciato con la balia Svedese. Poi non so, io di preparazione atletica non me ne intendo, ma anche con le altre gestioni i Biglia, i Romagnoli, i Musacchio o i Conti si infortunavano, ed é anche vero che l'Inter di Conte non ne ha avuto mezzo di infortunio e non me lo spiego visto che Conte é uno che spreme eccome.

Secondo me é da valutare nel complesso, purtroppo la strada che vogliamo intraprendere impone certi ritmi sempre, e purtroppo per certi giocatori é pi facile infortunarsi. Magari sbaglio completamente, ma il Liverpool é stata l'unica squadra messa peggio di noi l'anno scorso ed i loro ritmi sono anche più alti. Anche quest'anno non si stanno facendo mancare qualche acciacco...


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Ottobre 2021)

Sarei curioso di sapere quanto prende di stipendio il santone assunto quest'estate per la prevenzione degli infortuni,il Sathya Sai Baba di Milanello.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché? Perché secondo te siamo "facidiati" dagli infortuni, anche durante la sosta si infortunano in allenamento. Ed é appunto questo che mi spinge a dire che al Milan adesso anche un caffé si prepara e si beve ai 100 all'ora, non si fa niente con calma, e non a caso é comiciato con la balia Svedese. Poi non so, io di preparazione atletica non me ne intendo, ma anche con le altre gestioni i Biglia, i Romagnoli, i Musacchio o i Conti si infortunavano, ed é anche vero che l'Inter di Conte non ne ha avuto mezzo di infortunio e non me lo spiego visto che Conte é uno che spreme eccome.
> 
> Secondo me é da valutare nel complesso, purtroppo la strada che vogliamo intraprendere impone certi ritmi sempre, e purtroppo per certi giocatori é pi facile infortunarsi. Magari sbaglio completamente, ma il Liverpool é stata l'unica squadra messa peggio di noi l'anno scorso ed i loro ritmi sono anche più alti. Anche quest'anno non si stanno facendo mancare qualche acciacco...


Ci sono troppe valutazioni approssimative e/o sbagliate.
La gestione di messias è solo l'ultima in ordine cronologica.

Capisco il ragazzo è arrivato in ritardo e posso anche capire sia arrivato fuori condizione ma da quanto ci lavorano?

Per cosa poi? Spaccarlo.


----------



## Mika (11 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il nostro staff di preparatori è da radiare...


Non sono un medico, ma l'infiammazione è colpa dei preparatori?


----------



## Daniele87 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché? Perché secondo te siamo "facidiati" dagli infortuni, anche durante la sosta si infortunano in allenamento. Ed é appunto questo che mi spinge a dire che al Milan adesso anche un caffé si prepara e si beve ai 100 all'ora, non si fa niente con calma, e non a caso é comiciato con la balia Svedese. Poi non so, io di preparazione atletica non me ne intendo, ma anche con le altre gestioni i Biglia, i Romagnoli, i Musacchio o i Conti si infortunavano, ed é anche vero che l'Inter di Conte non ne ha avuto mezzo di infortunio e non me lo spiego visto che Conte é uno che spreme eccome.
> 
> Secondo me é da valutare nel complesso, purtroppo la strada che vogliamo intraprendere impone certi ritmi sempre, e purtroppo per certi giocatori é pi facile infortunarsi. Magari sbaglio completamente, ma il Liverpool é stata l'unica squadra messa peggio di noi l'anno scorso ed i loro ritmi sono anche più alti. Anche quest'anno non si stanno facendo mancare qualche acciacco...


Dai, per quanto si cerchi una ragione, è assurdo quello che succede a Milanello. Andiamo ad un ritmo di 3-4 infortunati a settimana e siamo la squadra più giovane del campionato e tra le più giovani d'Europa.
Capisco chi ha l'infortunio nel Dna come Conti ad esempio o chi per questioni anagrafiche l'infortunio è quasi naturale, come Ibra e Giroud, ma qui si rompono tutti: da Calabria a Bakayoko, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Kessiè, Kjaer... Tocco ferro ma gli unici che fortunatamente son quasi sempre disponibili sono Leao, Tomori e Theo.
Non credo si tratti di ritmi d'allenamento sinceramente e, anzi, se lo fosse, sarebbe anche più grave perché ci sarebbe anche la negligenza dei preparatori atletici.
Occorre far luce su questa moria che potrebbe compromettere il campionato, basta pensare che abbiamo "perso" due punti allo Stadium esclusivamente per colpa degli infortuni, altrimenti saremmo primi col Napoli e la Juve sarebbe già sportivamente morta.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso ci sia un’errata percezione dei nostri infortuni, in parte dovuta a una strategia comunicativa non proprio brillante da parte della società. A cominciare dall’ormai leggendario “riposo precauzionale” di Ibra, quando chiunque abbia un paio di nozioni mediche sa che un’infiammazione al tendine d’Achille è una brutta bestia.
> Se cerchi tutti gli infortunati della serie a vedrai che non siamo tra i peggiori.


Non è proprio così, Ibra oltre all'infiammazione al tendine, che ha superato tra l'altro in pochi giorni, ha avuto un risentimento al Soleo.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport, Daniel Maldini è stato costretto a lasciare il ritiro della nazionale a causa di un'infiammazione al tendine rotuleo.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Messias QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/messias-out-una-ventina-di-giorni-gli-aggiornamenti.108406/unread


in pratica saelemaekers e brahim non hanno nessun ricambio


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sono troppe valutazioni approssimative e/o sbagliate.
> La gestione di messias è solo l'ultima in ordine cronologica.
> 
> Capisco il ragazzo è arrivato in ritardo e posso anche capire sia arrivato fuori condizione ma da quanto ci lavorano?
> ...





Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Dai, per quanto si cerchi una ragione, è assurdo quello che succede a Milanello. Andiamo ad un ritmo di 3-4 infortunati a settimana e siamo la squadra più giovane del campionato e tra le più giovani d'Europa.
> Capisco chi ha l'infortunio nel Dna come Conti ad esempio o chi per questioni anagrafiche l'infortunio è quasi naturale, come Ibra e Giroud, ma qui si rompono tutti: da Calabria a Bakayoko, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Kessiè, Kjaer... Tocco ferro ma gli unici che fortunatamente son quasi sempre disponibili sono Leao, Tomori e Theo.
> Non credo si tratti di ritmi d'allenamento sinceramente e, anzi, se lo fosse, sarebbe anche più grave perché ci sarebbe anche la negligenza dei preparatori atletici.
> Occorre far luce su questa moria che potrebbe compromettere il campionato, basta pensare che abbiamo "perso" due punti allo Stadium esclusivamente per colpa degli infortuni, altrimenti saremmo primi col Napoli e la Juve sarebbe già sportivamente morta.


Insomma, prima o poi ci scappa il morto a Milanello 

Io ci capisco poco, sicuramente avete ragione, ed i preparatori hanno le loro colpe, ma non posso far altro che notare che chi gioca a determinati ritmi deve anche sorbirsi gli aspetti negativi. Poi ci sono i casi clinici, poi c'é il fatto (come tutti) di aver giocato ininterrottamente per 2 anni. Poi Kjear é un caso clinico da anni, per chi lo segue da tempo sa che non é affidabile fisicamente, già é un miracolo che tenga, ma con lui non si sa mai, chiedere al Siviglia. Calabria é sempre stato cosi. Maldini é appena salito nel calcio che conta. Kessie ha saltato 3-4 partite in 3 anni credo, Ibra ha 40 anni, e cosi via. Nessuna giustifiazione la mia, sto solo cercando di trovare altre spiegazioni o spiegazioni complementari.

Poi ripeto, io non ho le conoscenze, mi sembra una situazione troppo anomala, e statisticamente c'é la giochiamo con il Liverpool di Klopp sui più falcidiati. Dico solo che ci sono (forse) altri fattori da considerare, o almeno voglio sperare che non siamo cosi incompetenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Insomma, prima o poi ci scappa il morto a Milanello
> 
> Io ci capisco poco, sicuramente avete ragione, ed i preparatori hanno le loro colpe, ma non posso far altro che notare che chi gioca a determinati ritmi deve anche sorbirsi gli aspetti negativi. Poi ci sono i casi clinici, poi c'é il fatto (come tutti) di aver giocato ininterrottamente per 2 anni. Poi Kjear é un caso clinico da anni, per chi lo segue da tempo sa che non é affidabile fisicamente, già é un miracolo che tenga, ma con lui non si sa mai, chiedere al Siviglia. Calabria é sempre stato cosi. Maldini é appena salito nel calcio che conta. Kessie ha saltato 3-4 partite in 3 anni credo, Ibra ha 40 anni, e cosi via. Nessuna giustifiazione la mia, sto solo cercando di trovare altre spiegazioni o spiegazioni complementari.
> 
> Poi ripeto, io non ho le conoscenze, mi sembra una situazione troppo anomala, e statisticamente c'é la giochiamo con il Liverpool di Klopp sui più falcidiati. Dico solo che ci sono (forse) altri fattori da considerare, o almeno voglio sperare che non siamo cosi incompetenti.


Io punto il dito solo sulle valutazioni errate.
Ti faccio un esempio : lo scorso anno la gestione fisica e atletica di kjaer è stata SCRITERIATA.
Pensare che il buon Simon possa giocare ogni 3 giorni è da pazzi, discorso simile per ibra.

Quindi che ibra e kjaer si possano rompere più facilmente degli altri perchè logori fisicamente ci sta, non ci sta che ti presenti a inizio stagione senza terzo centrale di difesa e senza vice ibra.
Parlo della scorsa stagione.

Quest'anno invece trovo demenziale che abbiamo puntato su giroud , che da due anni è un meraviglioso dodicesimo uomo, e su Pellegri che non offre nemmeno garanzie fisiche.
Uscito dalot abbiamo preso come vice-calabria florenzi che mi pare sia tenuto assieme coi cerotti.

Ma torniamo sempre al solito discorso : i forti costano, i sani costano, i forti sani costano di più, meglio ripiegare sui vecchi o sui logori.

Come vedi non sto parlando di muscoli e di medicina ma di valutazioni tecniche/economiche.

Ormai siamo un cane che si morde la coda : A e B sono le alternative in un ruolo, A si rompe sempre e B è chiamato a fare gli straordinari.
B si rompe perchè non può rifiatare o comunque cala nelle prestazioni.


----------



## Kayl (11 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere quanto prende di stipendio il santone assunto quest'estate per la prevenzione degli infortuni,il Sathya Sai Baba di Milanello.


È stato assunto a campionato iniziato


----------



## Kayl (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché? Perché secondo te siamo "facidiati" dagli infortuni, anche durante la sosta si infortunano in allenamento. Ed é appunto questo che mi spinge a dire che al Milan adesso anche un caffé si prepara e si beve ai 100 all'ora, non si fa niente con calma, e non a caso é comiciato con la balia Svedese. Poi non so, io di preparazione atletica non me ne intendo, ma anche con le altre gestioni i Biglia, i Romagnoli, i Musacchio o i Conti si infortunavano, ed é anche vero che l'Inter di Conte non ne ha avuto mezzo di infortunio e non me lo spiego visto che Conte é uno che spreme eccome.
> 
> Secondo me é da valutare nel complesso, purtroppo la strada che vogliamo intraprendere impone certi ritmi sempre, e purtroppo per certi giocatori é pi facile infortunarsi. Magari sbaglio completamente, ma il Liverpool é stata l'unica squadra messa peggio di noi l'anno scorso ed i loro ritmi sono anche più alti. Anche quest'anno non si stanno facendo mancare qualche acciacco...


Conte non ha mai avuto sti problemi nelle squadre che allenava, fa lavorare tantissimo a corpo libero e attività aerobica, pochissima pesistica. Mourinho spreme fino alla bile


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> È stato assunto a campionato iniziato


Capirai.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno abbiamo ucciso il 'campionato'.
> Siamo in assoluto il club con più infortuni e con più defezioni per gara.


Beh direi che questa stagione la Juve non sta scherzando per nulla e forse ci batte.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Dai, per quanto si cerchi una ragione, è assurdo quello che succede a Milanello. Andiamo ad un ritmo di 3-4 infortunati a settimana e siamo la squadra più giovane del campionato e tra le più giovani d'Europa.
> Capisco chi ha l'infortunio nel Dna come Conti ad esempio o chi per questioni anagrafiche l'infortunio è quasi naturale, come Ibra e Giroud, ma qui si rompono tutti: da Calabria a Bakayoko, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Kessiè, Kjaer... Tocco ferro ma gli unici che fortunatamente son quasi sempre disponibili sono Leao, Tomori e Theo.
> Non credo si tratti di ritmi d'allenamento sinceramente e, anzi, se lo fosse, sarebbe anche più grave perché ci sarebbe anche la negligenza dei preparatori atletici.
> Occorre far luce su questa moria che potrebbe compromettere il campionato, basta pensare che abbiamo "perso" due punti allo Stadium esclusivamente per colpa degli infortuni, altrimenti saremmo primi col Napoli e la Juve sarebbe già sportivamente morta.


Semplicemente al Milan sanno che, con questa squadra, si possono vincere le partite andando a mille sia in gara che in allenamento. Ed è ovvio che andando sempre a mille hai più infortuni degli altri, è una cosa messa in conto.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tranquilli che a sostituire saele ci pensa florenzi..
> ah no, be c'è messias...
> ah, anche lui? va be allora rimane mald...
> 
> ok. giochiamo in 10. (o al massimo decentriamo ibra).


C'è Casti e spero vivamente che con il Verona giochi titolare lui insieme a Kalulu, Romagnoli, Ballo Toure, Giroud.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh direi che questa stagione la Juve non sta scherzando per nulla e forse ci batte.


Speriamo, le cederei volentieri lo scettro.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io punto il dito solo sulle valutazioni errate.
> Ti faccio un esempio : lo scorso anno la gestione fisica e atletica di kjaer è stata SCRITERIATA.
> Pensare che il buon Simon possa giocare ogni 3 giorni è da pazzi, discorso simile per ibra.
> 
> ...


Quello che dico io allora  , in altro modo e anche più crudo.

Concordo, mi premeva solo dire che non é che siamo un mattatoio, forse un pochino, ma non più degli altri. Se pure portando professionisti esterni le cose non sembrano migliorare...

Infatti quelli futuribili e buoni che abbiamo non sono spesso fuori. Stiamo costruendo la base, il prossimo anno c'é pure Adli che potrà fare la preparazione (nota le differenze con Tonali), lo stesso Ibra l'ha saltata, Kessie e si é visto al rientro, Baka l'ha saltata, Messias l'ha saltata e lo stesso Florenzi. Poi c'é il discorso che fai tu che sposo completamente. Diversi fattori contribuiscono a questa anomalia fastidiosissima. Il Milan più sano lo abbiamo avuto in quei 3 mesi post ripresa Covid, in qui i giocatori coinvolti erano tutti disponibili, e dire che le partite erano tantissime.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Ottobre 2021)

Purtroppo con i giocatori anziani è cosi, Daniel Maldini anche la scorsa stagione ha saltato un paio di mesi per un infortunio.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Ottobre 2021)

Devono investire pesantemente in attacco, su più ruoli, prendendo giocatori forti e sani, inutile rimandare in eterno acquisti fondamentali e prendere cariatidi o primavera come tappabuchi, poi i nodi vengono al pettine e stagioni potenzialmente fantastiche finiscono in un nulla di fatto. Abbiamo già preso la strada dell'anno scorso, ergo mi metto l'anima in pace e spero che riusciremo almeno ad agguantare la qualificazione in CL, con mezza squadra sempre fuori a rotazione e partite ogni 3 giorni è impossibile sperare in altro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> C'è Casti e spero vivamente che con il Verona giochi titolare lui insieme a Kalulu, Romagnoli, Ballo Toure, Giroud.


non ho capito se sfotti o hai preso una botta in testa.


----------

